# Problem with transfer of library mp3 books to ipod Touch



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an ipod Touch and am running the newest version of software (4.3.5). I have always borrowed library audiobooks and transferred them to my ipod with no problems. Lately I have tried transferring mp3 audiobooks to my ipod and it won't work. When I try to transfer them using the Overdrive Media Console (which is the newest version as well) it appears that it is working, although it goes thru the motions much too fast and tells me it was successful. But they are not showing up on my ipod anywhere. When I look at my ipod they are not there and when I look at my ipod thru iTunes they do not show up there either. I don't know why it doesn't work as the library shows the mp3 books working with the ipod and I'm sure I've done it in the past. I checked out a WMA audiobook just to compare and that one worked just fine. What am I missing? I tried 2 mp3 books and neither worked. Help please!


----------

